
A new human organ has been classified - tilt
http://www.sciencealert.com/it-s-official-a-brand-new-human-organ-has-been-classified
======
MrQuincle
It has to be interpreted as the reclassification of Pluto.

It is known for a while as well as other parts of the peritoneum.

My uncle is an oncologist and has been using omentoplasty for many years now.
He always tells me that there is way more to these structures then they are
given credit for. In practice he sees much better recovery if he wraps the
injured tissue with the omentum.

------
carbocation
This breathlessly overstates the meaning of this work and dismisses the
knowledge that was already present.

Every doctor knows what the mesentery is because they have dissected it. It
was already named. Diseases are already named in relation to it. The
importance of this incremental work beyond what was known must be quite
subtle.

------
amarant
Found the article to be somewhat confusing, since the misentery has been known
for quite some
time:[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesentery](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesentery)

------
ComputerGuru
I originally thought this was going to be on the same level as the mind-
blowing discovery of an entirely new (as in, never before known) lymphatic
system for the brain/CNS, which has the potential to explain alzheimer's and
more [0], discovered just last year. But alas, no.

0: [https://news.virginia.edu/illimitable/discovery/theyll-
have-...](https://news.virginia.edu/illimitable/discovery/theyll-have-rewrite-
textbooks)

~~~
tudorw
This was a hugely exciting development, I'm not up to date on current plans to
investigate further, now reminded I will certainly be looking.

------
Roritharr
For someone with no medical training, the reference to Gray's Anatomy was
confusing and interesting.

~~~
tunap
Yep, a well-regarded reference resource for 150 years prior to the show's
conception. I always assumed the show was named after the book(never watched
the show), I wonder if the one-off spelling 'Gray/Grey' shielded the creators
from copyright infringement, as revisions of the book are still being
released.[0]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grays_anatomy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grays_anatomy)

~~~
otalp
The title is a double entendre. It's a show about doctors with the lead doctor
being "Meredith Grey". So it refers to both the protagonist and the book,
since it's a famous book in medicine.

~~~
kbutler
"pun" \- wordplay with double meanings or similar sounding words

"Double entendre" \- double meanings, one of which is risque or indecent

I think the only way the title would be a double entendre is if it referred to
the physical anatomy of Meredith Grey, which, as a non-viewer of the show, I
suppose it could...

------
brainflake
"I believe the reasons for your crazy voting record, young chap, is because of
humors of the mesentery. Myes."

------
ben0x539
Fucked up that they've classified it. I expect they give clearance to enough
doctors so it won't be a problem in practice, but it still sucks.

------
jlebrech
does everything have to have a purpose, i.e function. maybe not anymore.

------
mtw
All of these words and nothing tells me what is the functionality of the new
organ !!

------
disordinary
It's amazing that after hundreds of years of dissecting people we can still
make discoveries life this. Shows how little we really know.

~~~
soneca
Well, it is actually more a matter of classification than discovery.
Scientists knew it was there for a long time, just they studied the functions
better and made the case that we can define it as an organ.

~~~
rbcgerard
From the article it appears it was not understood to be one structure until
recently (Continuous vs fragmented), yes we knew it existed, but obviously
didn't understand it as well as we may have thought

